# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  ART+COM Studios, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

artcom.de

vimeo.com/artcom

----------


## Airicist

Kinetic Sculpture for the BMW Museum, Munich 2008
January 5, 2010




> The "Kinetic Sculpture" metaphorically translates into space the form-finding process of vehicle design. The interplay of mechanical and electronic components creates a dynamic art piece reflecting the precise exchange between a great number of individual elements and the single, coherent picture that emerges from them. 
> Attached by thin steel wires to individually-controlled stepper motors, 714 metal spheres move up and down, seemingly levitating.

----------


## Airicist

"Kinetic Rain" Changi Airport Singapore
July 4, 2012




> In the course of refurbishment works ART+COM was commissioned to create a signature art installation for the Departure-Check-in hall of Terminal 1 at Singapore Airport. “Kinetic Rain” is composed of two parts, each consisting of 608 rain droplets made of lightweight aluminum covered with copper. Suspended from thin steel ropes above the two opposing escalators, each droplet is moved precisely and seemingly floating by a computer-controlled motor hidden in the halls ceiling. The drops follow a 15-minute, computationally designed choreography where the two parts move together in unison, sometimes mirroring, sometimes complementing, and sometimes responding to each other.

----------

